# Trek comparable to Giant Defy Advanced



## rtcage (Sep 10, 2008)

Which Trek model is most comparable to the Giant Defy Advanced (successor to the OCR)? How will the two compare?


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

The Trek model that you feel best on within your price range. That's the best Trek model. Otherwise, there is nothing wrong in going with Giant. They make great bikes as well.


----------

